# first time uk mummy's due in october?



## ineedaseed

Hi ladies

My name is vicki, I am pregnant with my first baby and due on the 21st October.

Looking for mummys to be in the uk. Look forward to chatting to you Xxx

*Due dates and scan dates! *

Ineedaseed (vicki)- due 21st October- 12w scan 5th April
Snowleopard79 (Sarah)- due 23rd October


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hi 

I am a first time mum to be too, we are due 23 oct. will be nice to chat to other mums to be from, uk especially, all the different countries health systems are so different. It has made me quite anxious at times that at nearly 8 weeks I still haven't seen a health professional!!! Booking in appt tomorrow though 

Sarah xx


----------



## ineedaseed

Hey snow!
Thanks for joining me hun. Definitely good to chat to others, things really vary across the counties.
I have seen my doc but not seeing midwife for booking in till 11+5? So strange. I have an underactive thyroid and have contacted my doc to ask about monitoring, I need to call back tomorrow. 
Do you have any symptoms? I have nausea 24/7, dizziness and fatigue. 
I will add our due dates to the first page. Also our scan dates. Do you have your 12 week scan yet? Xxx


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Hello! Can I join you too please? My name is Claire and I'm due on 4th October with our first, I live with my husband and pooch in Berkshire.

I was so worried something was wrong so we paid for a private scan at 8 weeks and got to hear the heartbeat - was so lovely!

I've had my booking in appointment, now just waiting for my NHS dating scan on 20th March - only 10 more days to go now!

Have you told many people your news yet?


----------



## bebe81

Hi guys. I'm due on 6th October with our first. Still waiting impatiently for my scan date. I live in a rural area and apparently our local hospital only had two nurses who perform pregnancy u/s's. One is off sick and the other is on holiday! Hurry up and get back to work! 

Feeling great and had a really easy pregnancy so far. Perhaps too easy, I can't wait to see little one so I know for sure something is in there!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

I feel as though I've been far too lucky so far too - BFP on 2nd cycle very little nausea, bit tired, mainly just feel mega lazy which I'm putting down to pregnancy too :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello. 
Can i join? Im first time mum to be! Due 7th oct and scan is on 26th march.
I havent had hardly any symptoms at all and its been worrying me. I actually can not believe i am pregnant at all. We were ttc for 22 months so maybe thats why i find it hard to believe its finally true? I wont believe it until my scan and just hope to god there is a baby in my tummy.
Xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Hello! Can I join you too please? My name is Claire and I'm due on 4th October with our first, I live with my husband and pooch in Berkshire.
> 
> I was so worried something was wrong so we paid for a private scan at 8 weeks and got to hear the heartbeat - was so lovely!
> 
> I've had my booking in appointment, now just waiting for my NHS dating scan on 20th March - only 10 more days to go now!
> 
> Have you told many people your news yet?

hey! I had an early scan at 6+2 due to being an ivf client, we got to see bubs and the hb. i have told quite a few close friends, my family and fil know. just need to tell mil when we see her at Easter and then i won't be so worried about it getting out! 



bebe81 said:


> Hi guys. I'm due on 6th October with our first. Still waiting impatiently for my scan date. I live in a rural area and apparently our local hospital only had two nurses who perform pregnancy u/s's. One is off sick and the other is on holiday! Hurry up and get back to work!
> 
> Feeling great and had a really easy pregnancy so far. Perhaps too easy, I can't wait to see little one so I know for sure something is in there!

Any News on your scan hun? Must be horrible waiting :hugs: 



MonkeyMummy2b said:


> I feel as though I've been far too lucky so far too - BFP on 2nd cycle very little nausea, bit tired, mainly just feel mega lazy which I'm putting down to pregnancy too :haha:

Enjoy it hun, its good that things are ticking along nicely for you. 



MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hello.
> Can i join? Im first time mum to be! Due 7th oct and scan is on 26th march.
> I havent had hardly any symptoms at all and its been worrying me. I actually can not believe i am pregnant at all. We were ttc for 22 months so maybe thats why i find it hard to believe its finally true? I wont believe it until my scan and just hope to god there is a baby in my tummy.
> Xxx

the symptoms thing is so hard, they come and go don't they, sometimes blink and you miss them. 
early on i had sore boobs and lots of cramping. all of a sudden at just over 5 weeks they disappeared. i panicked! The day of my scan came, saw bubs and a gorgeous hb. then the following day nausea hit, i now have it 24/7 and have had it for nearly 2 weeks with lots of food aversions. am sure when it eases up i will panic again! This journey is all about us worrying, we worry when ttc, then when preggers, then when they are babies, and i bet it doesn't stop when they turn 18 and go off to uni.


----------



## ineedaseed

@ snow- how did your booking in appt go? Xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

oh my word it was epic, 1 hr and 15 mins and thats withno medicalissues!!!. How can there be soooo many questions lol. It was good that it shows they are being thorough. Took blood etc so will get them back next week. They are not sure if i might be aneamic as i having bizzarre dizzy episodes.

Aim is to be under the midwife led unit. 

Now to await by scan appt :)


----------



## ineedaseed

Glad it went OK hun, my letter re booking in said 1-1.5 hours!! Fingers crossed you get your scan soon Xxx


----------



## KikiBoo

Hello!
I am 8+4 and due 20th October with my first :flower:
Struggling with the constant nausea and extreme tiredness so had to tell my bosses the other day. Thankfully they are amazing and I can work from home anytime :thumbup:
We have told my family and close friends but not his yet - quite scared about telling them!
Just got a call from the hospital and have my first mw appointment next Weds but scan not until 18th April! don't know how I can wait until then! :wacko:
How's everyone's week going? Nearly the weekend when I can sleep for 2 days - bliss!


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi kiki :hi: 

Thanks for joining us! I know what you mean about feeling rubbish, its so much easier when work know. 

We haven't told hubbys mum yet but everyone else knows. i am a bit worried about telling her too. when are you telling them? We are going to see her at Easter, not long now. 

am feeling sick constantly and still struggling with food. So glad its the weekend! I have a private scan on Monday where i will be 9 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## KikiBoo

Today was super hard to get out of bed! It's freezing!

Thanks for your welcome! I'm still a bit overwhelmed by all of this as this was all a huge surprise 

It's a difficult situation with his family as we were together 2 years and due to marry in October but I broke it off in August after he had a mid-life crisis! We hadn't actually stopped seeing each other since then - usually 2/3 times a week - but none of our family knew. So now telling them not only are we back together but expecting is going to be really hard. Being a man he didn't tell his lot exactly why I broke it off and so I came out looking like a monster to them. He is going to have to suck it up and come clean it was his fault we split in the first place. I think he may tell his mum on Sunday but am hoping to leave it as long as possible.

I am struggling with the whole situation really as he had moved out so I'm feeling v lonely - he said he'll move back in a month as he is in training and wants to wait till it gets quieter. Means I'm dealing with the horrid 1st tri alone :-( One of the reasons we broke up is that I always felt far down his list of priorities and it seems like that isn't really changing yet. I know its all a big shock but I am upset he doesn't seem to be taking this seriously. Plus I really want to be married before the baby is born and he said he's not ready yet. Sigh!

Sea bands are really helping I think - my ms is actually evening sickness and usually kicks in around 4/5pm which means I am asleep by 7 most evenings.

Good idea for the private scan! Where are you doing it and do you mind if I ask how much it costs? I may do that myself just to put my mind at ease. So many horror stories out there - I think too much information can drive you crazy


----------



## ineedaseed

Massive hugs to you kiki, sounds like you have had such a difficult few months hun. you will get through it, will be here supporting you all the way :hugs: must be so hard with your partners family situation and them not knowing the full story. 
i might have to give the sea bands a go, mine is worse in an evening too. i feel dreadful tonight and like i will be sick at any moment :sick: 
I am having my scan at our local hospital, they do it privately. i am at st peters hospital. where abouts are you? It costs 89 pounds. i am pregnant following ivf, we feel very blessed and may oonly get to do this once so i am doing all the extra nice bits as much as we can. i had an early scan as the clinic do them as routine, we saw a gorgeous bean with a beautiful heartbeat at 6+2 :cloud9:
How's your day been? Any weekend plans? Xx


----------



## iccul_ouise

Hello ladies, I was wondering if you had room for another one. I'm due 17th October, booking appointment is on Tuesday and scan is 4th April. We'd been TTC for coming up a year so we're absolutely delighted (not to mention scared!!!)

We're in Kent


----------



## ineedaseed

hey Louise :hi: plenty of room for another one :D 
congratulations hun, how exciting you have your appt this week! your scan is the day before mine.
i am having a private one tomorrow at 9 weeks. 
how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hi Sorry not been on for a while. i have got my scan appt for 15 April, seems a world away but going away for a week next week so should make it go a little quicker. i just want to know everything is ok. 

I have used seabands too, i am also random times of the day, why callit morning sickness when its anytime of day!!! lol must have been a man name it!!!

Kiki, i know what you mean about being a lesser priority my DH has been snowed under at work and under alot of pressure, so everything else gets puts to one side. He is also training for an Ironman in May so any spare minute is training. I feel very neglected i know he doesnt mean too and says once this out of the way he can focus on the preganany, i jst feel i need alittle support now in this time, i aam nxious that everything is ok an dealing with changing hormones and body is hard. We discussed him having day off for first scan and having a bit of us time that day which he thought was a good idea, but this morning when i told him when scan was and could he book the day off his reply was ' well how many scans do you have' he probably didnt mean it as it came out but felt like i was a complete inconvienece to him :nope: Maybe i am a little sensitive and hormonal today!!!

We are all here for each other on our ups and down :hugs:


----------



## KikiBoo

Thanks girls!

My emotions are on a rollercoaster at the moment - I never knew I could be so happy one minute then feel like the lowest of the low the next - crazy!

OH is changing every day - it's amazing really - he is actually listening to me and reacting and making plans rather than pretending to listen and doing his own thing!

The weekend was great - lots of talking and saying how I feel and what I need and he has said he will move in earlier but in the meantime will spend more time with me in the evenings. That's the best of both worlds as I get him to moan to when feeling sick in the evenings without all his junk clogging up the place 

He has told a few people which I was surprised about - he said he is really excited about the baby and was talking to my tummy yesterday!  

I had a nap yesterday and when I woke up he had run me a bath with candles everywhere and while I relaxed he cleaned the kitchen and changed the bed to all fresh sheets - safe to say I cried - happiness this time!  Tears seem to be a staple part of me at the moment 

Ineedaseed - wow you have been through a journey haven't you?! You must be exhausted from the stress and overwhelmed with happiness. Make sure to look after yourself and good luck with the scan - let us know that all is ok! I hope you had a nice, relaxed weekend xx

Hi Louise, you're lucky you're scan date is so early - I need to wait till 18th April for mine! I'm seeing the midwife for the first time on Weds so may ask her if I can have it earlier. The booking lady said it needs to be between 31st March and 21st April so am a bit miffed its so late. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.

Snow - looks like you've got the same wait as me! Thanks for your note - I know he doesn't mean to be like that but just doesn't think - I'm sure its the same for yours. I am so overly sensitive to every little thing he says and does so I'm trying to relax and take a deep breath before my overwhelming need to cry kicks in! 

We went to Mamas and Papas on Saturday just to look around - the stuff is sooooo cute! Is anyone else thinking of having a moses basket the begin with or are you going for the full size cot? We are only in a one bed flat at the moment so trying to think of space saving plus have heard the baby feels more secure in the moses basket due to space around him/her.

xx


----------



## KikiBoo

Happy Friday!

How is everyone doing this week?


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hey,

Happy but a little nervous, I am off skiing tomorrow for a week. Will be a nice break but will be taking it very easy on the slopes and lots of hot chocolate stops :)

Hope everyone is feeling well xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Room for a little one ( while it lasts :) ) I'm pregnant with my first through ivf and had a scan on the 13th march, the sonographer told me I was 7 weeks 2 days at the time and gave me a due date of 4th November, but I work out 28th October, ah well I'm pregnant and that's the important thing, 
Told my doctor last Friday and he has referred me to my local hospital so waiting to hear of them now, the wait is a killer!


----------



## ineedaseed

hey ladies

sorry been awol, been poorly with flu, its a killer when you cant take anything that actually helps!! after 4 days in bed i am finally back on my feet and feeling a bit better. still got nausea but i like the reassurance that bubs is ok. 
i had a scan on Monday, bubs looks so different from the 6 week one! was lovely to see, have posted a pic in my journal :cloud9:
@kiki - happy 10 weeks hun! how are you feeling? hope all is well.
@snow- have a lovely holiday, enjoy that hot chocolate! it will be scan day before you know it! 
@Jamie- welcome honey and congratulations :hugs: i had ivf too, such a rollercoaster but totally worth it. how are you feeling? 
hope you all have lovely Sundays xxxxx


----------



## KikiBoo

Hey!
Can't believe it's snowing again!!
Sorry have been off the map - I didn't get any updates from here and have been very sick for what feels like years!
Starting to feel much better now thankfully and am actually able to function - to a certain degree!
Had my second mw appointment yesterday for blood results and all were perfect - no problems - I am a baby making machine! 
Exciting news - we have booked our wedding - we are getting married next week in New York!! Hurrah!
Can't wait for my scan on 18th - not long now!
Hope everyone is good and keeping warm and well?
xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

glad all is going well kiki, very exciting isnt it?! wooooo hoooo congrats on your wedding, that's amazing! would love to go to new York. 
afm i have my 12 week scan and booking in appointment today, very excited to see bubs again! 
hope you all have fab fridays xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

hey ladies,

Looks like we have all been suffering a bit recently - i blame the weather lol

Wow Kikiboo, how exciting. I bet you are manic trying to get everything organised ready for next week. At leats it will help you with the waiting for the scan. Mine is 15th and seems a lifetime away. 

Ineedaseed, so excited for you too, your first scan eeeekkkkk. did you sleepp much last night, think i will be a mess the day before mine. Looking forward to seeing your pic, make sure you post it on here :)


----------



## ineedaseed

here is pud in all their glory :cloud9:
had my booking in appt too, million bloods taken, next scan and mw appt booked, referral to consultant due to my thyroid. great stuff!
bit worried about sleeping positions. i usually sleep on my tummy, mw said that obviously this will get more difficult and ideally you should lay on your left side. i tried it last night and had an awful night sleep. how are you ladies managing the sleep thing?
hope you're all having lovely weekends xx
 



Attached Files:







20130405_104407-1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ineedaseed

ooo snow, welcome back hun. did you enjoy your holiday? xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

Fab pic of your pud :) I bet you were over the moon when your saw him/ her dancing around :)

I too also sleep on my front, I could for a couple if weeksas it made ne feel sick but I am back to sleeping on front again. I do so erinessleepin left side due to a shoulder Injury can't sleeps right so very thankful we are not supposed to go that's side!!! I think the use if pillows to sleep towards on left side as it may trickbodyin thinking g you are on front, just a thought!!! I think we are for a uncomfortable 6 more months lol!!!

Holiday was fab, alpine air does wonders for morning sickness :) not suffered at all since home :) lol didn't help the sore boobs though!!!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Kiki congratulations on your wedding! I'd love to go to New York!
Snow glad you had a good holiday,
Ineedaseed look at your little baby!! Ahhhh! My booking in appointment isn't until the 18th and scan the 22nd... It's milesssss away!


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks guys :hugs:
Am looking at a pregnancy pillow to see if that helps, they are so expensive though, difficult as I dont even know that I will like it or find it comfy. 
Do any of you have little bumps yet? I am carrying some excess so think I will be waiting a while yet! I am wearing mat trousers for work though! Xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I have a little pudge and sometimes when I have eaten and breathe out I could easily pass for 4 months pregnant ha, think I lost a little weight because I have done nothing but be sick the last couple of weeks and had massive food aversions but I (fingers crossed) think they have started to go x


----------



## Snowleopard79

ineedaseed said:


> Thanks guys :hugs:
> Am looking at a pregnancy pillow to see if that helps, they are so expensive though, difficult as I dont even know that I will like it or find it comfy.
> Do any of you have little bumps yet? I am carrying some excess so think I will be waiting a while yet! I am wearing mat trousers for work though! Xxx

 
Before you try a preganancy pillow try two pillow layed on top of each other in a v shape ( so the ends overlap like preganancy pillow shape), may give you an idea if you would like it, alterantively put a bit of tape around middle of pillow and pull tight so its a bit like a bow shap and then try that with a thinner pillow on top ( i am physio so deal s lot with helping people find comfortable sleep postion especially with shoulder problems :) ) Worth trying to save money on maternity pillow :)

I am not sure bump is the right word, i get bloated in evening but goes down over night, trouser are begining to feel a little tighter now (occaisonal use the hairband trick on button). Went to a wedding yesterday and just managed to squeeze into my Coast dress (bought before i found i was preganant) Give it another week and think i wouldnt have fit in it!!!! tHink i am going to have to invest in some maternity trousers soon for work but need to hold out to scan next week!!!


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks ladies :hugs: thanks for the tip re the pillows snow, its mainly something to stop me rolling over and stopping my back from aching. 
I am bloated more in an evening, thankfully the food aversions are starting to ease too. 
Happy 11 weeks Jamie. Snow when is your scan hun? Xxx


----------



## KikiBoo

Wow wow wow! What a gorgeous pud! you must be so over the moon  I am so pleased for you!
9 days till mine but at least going away and the wedding will be a distraction 
I got my preg pillow from Ikea - I think it cost £5 and is U-shaped. Helping so much with sleeping.
The joy of the bloat! I can defo feel my uterus above my pelvis when I lie on my back - it's so weird and wonderful!
I found some great mat wear on Deben hams website - Red Herring Maternity - cute t-shirts and comfy leggings and a fab maxi dress. I got the jeans too but find they are digging into my bladder where the jeans end and elastic band begin - not good!
Thanksfully the sickness is all but gone - hurrah! Now I only seem to feel nauseous when I'm hungry. As I never feel hungry it's a good sign to eat.
The fatigue is still hounding me so can't wait for my energy to come back. I think now the sickness has eased I can perhaps head back to the gym for swimming and pilates which should boost my energy.
My mum keeps saying how she hardly showed at all with us and just had a tiny bump! Making me feel huge!  Anyone else getting "pearls of wisdom" from family and friends??


----------



## Snowleopard79

my scan is on Monday, very nervous already!! Going to be a wreck on Monday morning!!!! Just want to know everything is ok


----------



## ineedaseed

not long now snow, everything is going to be fine hun :hugs: 
kiki- when are you off for your wedding hun? glad you're feeling better, loving the sound of the exercise classes, i might find some too. yep, pearls of wisdom....so annoying!! lots of friends have had their say, my mum keeps telling me i shouldnt find out the sex etc etc!! 
afm- feeling a lot better here too, nausea creeps in at night which is better than.it was. i need to stop eating junk though, i just want stodge. am still struggling to sleep, sleeping on my tummy is starting to make me feel quite sick. 
fingers crossed for some lovely weather this weekend, i think we deserve some sunshine! happy Friday ladies xx


----------



## KikiBoo

Snow how was your scan hun?

Just got back from New York - wedding was incredible - like straight out of a romantic movie! Very happy!

MS symptoms all but gone now - getting quite a few dizzy spells which are annoying but better than nausea!

I know what you mean - I have to start eating better too!

Scan on Thursday - eek!!

How is everyone doing this week? x


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats kiki, glad all went well for the wedding hun. i too have the dizzy feeling rather than nausea, bleurgh! 
snow- how was your scan hun? hope all is ok xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hi sorry. 

Congratulations on your marriage Kiki, i bet it was magical :happydance:

Scan went really well, one very wriggly baby seen, very mischeious and was in awkward position for sonographer and wouldnt stop moving around. Finished upothough sucking its thumb, obviously had wore its self out lol

its very surreal to see it moving so much but not feel it!!!

Hope all wells with everyone xxx


----------



## KikiBoo

Glad it went well Snow! I am very nervous for tomorrow as this will be the first ever time we see the baby! Keep having mini panic attacks that its not really in there :-(

Do I have to do anything before the scan - I can't find the letter? Drink loads of water etc?

Also, how long were you there for?

I'm panicking now for no reason but can't help it  xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

I was exactly the same, got myself ina right state about it, i had totally convinced myself there would be nothing there or something had happened. When you see him/her its just surreal, a m,oment of thats in my tummy!!!!! very odd lol. I must confess i had a few tears of relief and happiness that all ok. I had to roll around abit as baby was in awkward poistion and wouldnt stop moving!!! 

Drinnk plenty and take your maternity booklet with you that you got at midwife appt. We were in really quick for scan but had to wait for blood test as having the NUchal (sp) test. But all done within an hour.

In our trust we had to pay for pics £4 each and make sure you tell radiographer how many you want if more than one as they cant print more once you come out. We had to pay with cash (coins) so DH had to run down to canteen to get some change lol

he took it all in his stride, drinking a coffee whilst watchingthe screen lol


----------



## ineedaseed

great news snow, its a lovely moment seeing bubs :cloud9: 
kiki- am sure allwill be well today, its still nerve racking though, can't wait to see piccies of bubs later.
i didn't have to drink before our scan, it took about 30mins, my hubby took it in his stride too lol! 
have fab thursdays ladies xx


----------



## KikiBoo

So helpful guys thank you so much! Put my mind at rest and thanks for the money reminder for the pics!

Two hours to go! EEK! 

Chat later xx


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi ladies I'm due 11th October and this will be my first time. Could I join this thread? Xx


----------



## KikiBoo

Hi Cheryl! Of course! Welcome! 

Sooooo......... the scan was PERFECT! All great and measuring three days further along than I thought at 14 weeks exactly! So new due date is 17th October - given that all babies in our family were two weeks late - looks like a Halloween pumpkin! 

Nuchal test was fine - fluid in the neck within normal range. They also did a blood test first just to check.

OMG so happy!! Hurrah!


----------



## ineedaseed

yayyyyy great news kiki, glad all went well hun! did you get piccies? 

Cheryl, welcome hun! 

how is everyone feeling? nausea is back here!! x


----------



## KikiBoo

Thanks! Super happy!

How do I put up a piccy? x


----------



## Snowleopard79

Yay glad all good Kiki, i was measuring 3 days ahead too, so my new date is 20th Oct my brother birthday :). hadnt thought about a halloween baby :)

Welcome Cheryl :hugs:come join the fun

I got my Nuchal resulats yesterday 1: 24079 - am very happy with that :)


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi ladies, thank you for letting me join, feeling super nervous about my pregnancy and its great to hear from others who know what I am experiencing and have great news to share! I went to the midwife yesterday after convincing myself I was no longer pregnant- no sickness, no super tiredness, she was lovely and listened to the heartbeat and reassured me totally. One thing that we did talk about was nct ante natal classes. Has anyone considered these?
X


----------



## KikiBoo

Don't worry about the nerves - I think if you weren't a worrier before it is a natural part of being a mummy 

Glad you had some reassurance!

We are defo doing NCT classes - you start around 30 weeks usually. My sisters found them great for meeting other couples in your area for post-birth hangouts. Invaluable apparently!


----------



## KikiBoo

Vicki, how's the sickness hun? So sorry it's come back :-( xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

i was having this exact smae thought about NCT v NHS. I havent had a chance to speak to midwife about it yet.

I had heard the same that its great for meeting mums with babys born around same time for hanging out with after birth :)


----------



## KikiBoo

A girl at work with three kids has predicted mine is a girl!  She said she has never been wrong and asked about my skin, hair etc and noted the shadows on the babies abdomen!
My skin has been terrible and my hair lank - apparently girls suck the beauty out of you! Hahaha!


----------



## Snowleopard79

ooooo that interesting Kiki, my skin has been terrible ( this week has been very bad, i look like someone with measles lol) i wonder if mine i s girl. my inkling was it was a boy. 

Are you guys going to fin dout sex at next scan or wanting a surprise?


----------



## KikiBoo

I want to know but Hubby wants to wait for a 'surprise'!

I said I think squeezing a baby out will be enough to deal with without a huge 'surprise'! 

I have 6 weeks to talk him round - it shall be done


----------



## Cheryl84

That's interesting, my midwife was quite negative about them and said nhs should be enough, I have to book by 1st may so will have to do some thinking! We are going to find out the sex, my bf wants to and I've put him through hell in the last 15 weeks with mood swings and panicking so will be nice and find out!


----------



## ineedaseed

Nausea has eased again hun, its so up and down though, am starving all the time lol.
I have booked my nct course, starts the end of August, it looks fabulous. I will be doing the NHS classes if I can get non them. Every time I call the booking line I can't get through!!
We will be finding out the sex, was originally thinking girl but now thinking boy! 
Mood swings are here too, oh and very naughty dreams!! :haha: Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Can I join in? I've been looking for a group like this but I've been looking in the wrong places! 

I'm 14w1 pregnant with our first baby after over 5 years of TTC and an early loss 2 years ago. Looking forward to getting to know everyone :)


----------



## ineedaseed

Welcome ickle :D 
Hope you have all had lovely weekends Xxx


----------



## KikiBoo

Was going to book my NCT classes but now we are moving so want to make sure they are in the right area to maximise socialising possibilities! 

Yeah tell me about mood swings! Wish I had the naughty dreams though 

Welcome Amanda and congrats hun!

Weekend was good - slept through sunny Saturday though  Sunday was supposed to be chore day but was so tired it ended up that hubby painted the bathroom while I slept then we both sorted through my closet together bless him! He wasn't happy about it but was so cute about it. Sorted two bags for charity, two for rubbish and a suitcase full of clothes and shoes for post-baby. Feels so good to spring clean! It also means less for him to move when we move (that's how I sold it to him anyway) 

Feeling generally blah - I think its the warmer weather but energy is zero - anyone else feeling it? x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey everyone hope your all ok haven't had time to catch up yet I've been MIA on the Internet until I had my 12 week scan today. 
Everything went perfect and I'm due 26/10 :)

Here's my little flump


----------



## ickle pand

I've emailed out local NCT because I want to do some of their classes, especially the baby first aid one and I want to meet some people locally. I moved here 5 years ago and since i don't work in the town, I haven't made many friends yet. I get to start aqua natal next week when I pass 15 weeks, looking forward to it!


----------



## Snowleopard79

KikiBoo said:


> Was going to book my NCT classes but now we are moving so want to make sure they are in the right area to maximise socialising possibilities!
> 
> Yeah tell me about mood swings! Wish I had the naughty dreams though
> 
> Welcome Amanda and congrats hun!
> 
> Weekend was good - slept through sunny Saturday though  Sunday was supposed to be chore day but was so tired it ended up that hubby painted the bathroom while I slept then we both sorted through my closet together bless him! He wasn't happy about it but was so cute about it. Sorted two bags for charity, two for rubbish and a suitcase full of clothes and shoes for post-baby. Feels so good to spring clean! It also means less for him to move when we move (that's how I sold it to him anyway)
> 
> 
> Feeling generally blah - I think its the warmer weather but energy is zero - anyone else feeling it? x


There must be something the air as I have started sorting through clothes at weekend for charity shop and generally having a good clear out. Maybe the nesting is starting early :)


----------



## KikiBoo

Hi Jamie! Welcome back! Lovely scan pic!

Amanda, I'm looking into starting aqua classes too but the times are always pants! 10am?! 

Snow, love the nesting instinct! I am desperado to move into our new house and waiting two months is killing me 

Been struggling this week more with sciatica - anyone have it? It's been bugging me for over a month but not too bad - it flared up massively in New York with the slow wandering around the city - and really spoilt some of it as I couldn't walk for long. Went to doc worries it was SPD but she said it is sciatica and referred me to physio so going this afternoon. It's killing me! Can't walk, stand or sit for very long so lying on my right side is the only comfortable place - not helpful when I have a full-time desk job!

Anyway, trying to be positive and hopefully Bubs will shift off the nerve soon and physio can help. Fingers crossed!

At least it's sunny and warm!


----------



## ickle pand

Apparently you're entitled to time off work to go to antenatal things, including stuff like aqua natal, if there are no other classes at a suitable time for you. I'm not sure if they'd pay you for the time though. Worth asking.

I'm going to aqua natal on Monday night. Looking forward to it. Need to get a swimming costume though :/


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi ladies
definitely a thing with clothes sorting, i did mine at the weekend too :haha: am really struggling to find maternity shorts which are not ridiculously short and up my bum! Have looked everywhere and small now scouring ebay! 
I am knackered too, its gonna get better though, we are now all in second tri :happydance:
Jamie- fab piccies hun, glad your scan went well
kiki- ouch to the sciatica, hope the physio helps you :hugs:
I have been looking fir aqua, but no luck locally to me. i did manage to book some nhs ante natal classes too, hubby and i are doing an active labour one, i am then doing a physio one for pelvic floor etc and then i am doing a breastfeeding one too. 
gradually buying bits for bubs, got lots of nappies, mum keeps buying bits. this week i got nappies, sudocrem and a hairbrush :D we are looking at nursery furniture, i have spotted a lovely set half price in argos, 700 down to 350!! Very tempted!! 
Hope you all have lovely Thursdays xxxxx


----------



## KikiBoo

Wow you have so much already! I'm not even thinking about it until a lot later on as will go crazy and buy everything on the internet for the baby!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I had a meeting with my boss last week and he told me that I am entitled to time of with pay for any hospital/ midwife appointment and ante natal classes.
My midwife had told me a few classes around here but there at like 10 am, seems like to much hard work!

Ineedaseed I bought some bottles from asda today, they have a baby event on and thought they were very cheap so bought a couple of boxes. That's all I've bought as I'm still quite early x


----------



## ickle pand

If you join Emma's diary, I'm sure you get a voucher towards Argos. Well worth a look if you're going to be buying from there anyway. 

We bought a little outfit after the 12 week scan and I've bought a couple of vests that thee £1.50 each in Tesco and I've started buying cloth nappies but I'm stopping for now. Our spare room is a dumping ground and we need to sort it out before I fill it with baby things too. We're decorating our kitchen at the moment and also want to do the living room and then we'll do babies room. Although I have bought a single bed with a foldout bed underneath that makes into a double so that we can still have guests or DH has somewhere to go if baby is keeping him awake or I can go through there with baby. 

My mum has probably knitted a whole wardrobe by now too lol!


----------



## KikiBoo

Great idea about the single that turns into a double - saw some cute daybeds that do that in Ikea. 
We were going to put the baby in the box room and keep the other bedroom as a spare but my sister has advised to use the bigger room for the baby and spread out!  She said they had a sofa in her son's room and it was great for breastfeeding and they could sit on it together with the baba 
Guests can squeeze in the tiny room if they want to stay 

Suffering majorly with sciatica :-( It's really bringing me down and upsetting all the time. Physio has said he can't help anymore and referred me to a specialist OB physio. The pain is ridiculous and means I'm just not enjoying this pregnancy.


----------



## ickle pand

Hope the Physio can help you. I've had a bit of hip pain but its eased off now. 

Still suffering with tiredness. Thought it would've started to pass by now :(


----------



## KikiBoo

I know how you feel - I can sleep for England at the best of times but am taking my dormouse nickname to new heights! Just hope Bubs is the same


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi ladies, hope everyone is good and well. I've been having some strange twingey pains tonight. I was frantic but spoke to my mum and we think it's round ligament pain. Apparently it's quite common at 16+ weeks. I'm 17 now so have relaxed as seems to be that. Has anyone else felt themselves growing?! It's very strange! X


----------



## ickle pand

I've been having those pains too. I was a bit worried but friends in here told me what they are. I mostly get them when I stand up. I'm definitely getting a firmer bulge under my tummy fat. I even think I've felt movement a couple of times but it could be wishful thinking.


----------



## ineedaseed

I am having this too, i posted in my journal and on the second tri boards about it. mine were like stitch in my sides which came and went. bizarre. glad it all seems normal!
Hope you are all having lovely weekends Xx


----------



## Cheryl84

This makes me feel so much better. Thank you. I feel rounder but to be honest it's is under a bit of fat so I'm in the stage of 'is Cheryl pregnant or just given up weight watchers!' I can't wait for my tummy to pop out! I got some maternity jeans from mamas and papas in leeds and in the changing rooms they have try on bumps so you can get an idea for how clothes will look in a few months time! I loved it!!


----------



## ickle pand

Do they? That's so cool! I'm going to try stuff on next time I'm there just so I am try on a bump!


----------



## ineedaseed

i am already in my maternity clothes, i have some fab linen trousers from new look that are really comfy. I cant stand where normal trousers sit on my belly as they are uncomfy. I look like i have given up the diet and cant wait for a proper bump. xx


----------



## Cheryl84

New looks brill isn't it. Do they have the maternity stuff in the shop where you are? I had to order mine and got it to the shop so could try on and return if needed. I got some under bump jeans and a black maxi dress from there. So comfy!


----------



## ineedaseed

thankfully they do have it in my local one and its only a small store. a massive shopping centre one near me doesnt have any, very annoying! 
I love mothercare stuff too but its soooo expensive. i have bought a few bits off ebay for my holiday, mainly shorts as no where seems to have the long length ones, as in knee length, they are all super duper short!


----------



## ickle pand

I've bought most of my maternity stuff from H&M so far. I love New Look normally but the maternity stuff they have in our small local shop isn't great. I'll have to try the bigger one in Aberdeen. I bought some things on eBay but I don't like under bump trousers so I don't wear them. 

Has anyone been shopping for any other baby stuff yet? We've had some pram demos at the weekend. It's so hard to know what to look for when its your first though and not just go by the colours.


----------



## ineedaseed

Im the same, i am hunting over the bump bits but there isn't that much that i like. 

i have bought lots of baby stuff. i have ordered my pushchair, we are getting the mamas and papas sola. the nursery furniture is being delivered tomorrow too! My friends gave me a Moses basket and the bedding for it. am too organised for my own good, what will i do on mat leave before bubs arrives?! :haha: I have also bought a few bits of clothing but holding off till we find out the sex in a few weeks. my mum is stock piling nappies and toiletries too. 

what have you guys bought? Xx


----------



## ickle pand

We have a crib that my Dad made nearly 40 years ago when my Mum was pregnant with my brother. I've found a site online that makes custom sized mattresses and even fitted sheets to go with it but I haven't ordered it yet.

We bought a little outfit after the 12 week scan and a couple of vests that were £1.50 each in tesco but that's it so far. Just researching what pram and carseat we're going to get and getting the rest of the house in order first. We've painted the kitchen, next is the livingroom and then we can start on the babies room. 

Oh I have bought some cloth nappies but I'm holding off buying any more until the room is clear of junk. 

You'll just have to relax and wash and organise the clothes :)


----------



## KikiBoo

I can't face buying anything yet as we're moving into our house end June - the ASDA baby event is very tempting though 
16 week midwife appointment tomorrow - anyone had theirs yet? Anything to expect?


----------



## KikiBoo

Oh Vicky, you know you were saying about naughty dreams? Last night I dreamt I had a foursome with Kelly Brook and Ant 'n' Dec!!
Hahahaha!


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao! I had a naughty dream about a guy I work with. That was awkward lol!

I don't think I get another appointment until 24 weeks. I do have an antenatal class on the 23rd though and I'll be given my notes then ready for the 20 week scan.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and did anyone get a Bounty pack? NHS Tayside don't think they're ethical so don't give them out. I've joined the site though so hopefully I should still get the 2nd pack. I want my freebies! Lol!


----------



## ineedaseed

:haha: loving the naughty dreams kiki :rofl: i finally dtd after avoiding it since January and my ivf, it was definitely worth it :blush: the naughty dreams have continued though lol! 

Loving the purchases ladies, the next things on my list are a sling and a room thermometer. oh the small things :D 

i got my notes at my 11 week appt, i have my 16 week appt on Friday. dreading more bloods. i go on holiday to Spain on Saturday, can't wait! Xx


----------



## ineedaseed

Oh and yes i got a bounty pack. well a bounty folder with a voucher, then collected my pack from boots, was ok but not exactly stacks in it. Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Oh I got a Gro-egg room thermometer today from Asda for £15. I could go nuts in the baby events but I'm trying to hold back for another month or so yet lol!

I got my notes at the pre-book in appointment, I had to fill in the history etc and then go back for the book in appointment where we discussed everything and they kept them after that.


----------



## ineedaseed

Strange how they do things differently at each hospital isn't it. 
oooo i spotted the gro egg and might go get one. i am trying not to buy too much as friends/family will want to buy stuff and i will have it all by 20 weeks at this rate :haha: 
Nursery furniture has just been delivered :happydance: Xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hey girls sorry dropped off the radar briefly. 

So much is happening on here, love th fact that we are all starting to buy a few bits. I have been trying to resist but have lots if things chosen :) seen a nice Moses basket in babies r us, have fallen in love with the baby jogger mini city gt, need to wait until next week as we are going to lanzarote and we are going to drop into the big kiddicare at lakeside to test drive one lol I must resist buying he whole shop though!!!

Had my 16 week yesterday, there wasn't much really, didn't have any bloods done this time.we heard the baby heart beat which was amazing, I can't imagine a little heart beating that fast :) chatted over a couple of things, I have had 2 really bad migraines so she wants to keep an eye on them for pre eclampsia, blood pressure and urine ok at moment so more o be aware of it.

I have set myself a challenge of making my own baby playmat, hoping it might distract me from my nesting instinct at present lol

Hope alls well with you guys xx


----------



## ickle pand

I wish we had a Kiddicare store here. It's much easier when you can actually see what you're buying and speak to staff for advice. I'll have to have a look to see what shops we do have locally. 

Were any of you told what pathway you're on? Maybe this is another NHS Tayside thing. I'm on the green pathway at the moment because I'm low risk.


----------



## Snowleopard79

We are in Norfolk and don't have a kiddicare near us, so when we go down to Gatwick we are stopping off on way, multitasking lol. I have seen pushchair locally but not helpful so wanted a proper demonstration and to see all attachments etc.

What's the green pathway, we don't have that here. At present I am going maternity led unit as low risks but can choose to go consultant led if we want (which mean we get option of epidural and more pain relief options).


----------



## ickle pand

Green pathway is midwife led, low risk
Amber pathway is midwife with consultant overseeing for potential risks
Red pathway is consultant led for definite high risk.

There are no Kiddicares in Scotland at all. I should start a petition lol!


----------



## KikiBoo

Thanks for the Kiddicare info! There's one not far from me and the prices are fab! Didn't know about it before.
Just got back from my 16 week appointment - all great! Heard the baby - strong heartbeat and apparently very excited as it wouldn't stop moving! 
Just a urine test and no bloods thankfully.
Feel much better as had a little panic attack yesterday as just feeling so overwhelmed. This sciatica pain is really getting me down. Feel much more positive today though! 
Can't believe 20 week scan is in 3 weeks - insane how fast it's all going!


----------



## ickle pand

I was just thinking that too. Can't believe we're so close to halfway!


----------



## mummynettles

Hello, please can I join this thread? I live in Essex, due 14th October, really excited, we were trying for over a year when we found out I was pregnant, we were due to be having infertility tests once my period started but it never came - yay! 
Just started buying some bits the last few days - bought a cot from Kiddicare today really good offer at £39! And I'm 90% settled on getting an Uppababy Vista pram after having a demo the other day - absolutely awesome pram, but very expensive, hopefully we can save on other things!


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi mummy nettles, congratulations and welcome!

Ladies do any of you wear contact lenses? If so do they feel ok? I have had to stop wearing mine so much as its total agony but apparently quite common to get sore and recover after baby is here. It's quite minor in the grand scheme of things but just wondered?!
I'm not sure if we have a kiddicare near huddersfield but I will be looking! We have a mamas and papas outlet, I've not been yet but reckon its worth a look.
I have my 16 week app (at 18 weeks) on Tuesday! I'm two weeks behind due to how busy they are! 
It's amazing that we are almost almost half way, very good feeling and literally counting down to the 20 week scan.
Hope you've all had lovely relaxing weekends.
X


----------



## ickle pand

I can't believe how quick the time is going! Good luck for your appointment. I'm a bit jealous that I have to wait for ages now :(

I used the Doppler today and heard baby's heartbeat for the first time. It was really clear and I found it in about a minute. It was like a little train :)


----------



## mummynettles

I loved hearing the heartbeat at the 16 week scan, my husband said there's some old wives tale, if it sounds like a train its a boy if it sounds like a horse its a girl, or it might be the other way round?!

I'd love to get my own doppler but do you always find it as easy to find the heartbeat? I worry I wouldn't be able to find it one day and I'd freak out!

Btw have any of you bought/thinking about buying one of these: https://www.mumsnet.com/reviews/nursery/baby-monitors/9847-angelcare-sound-and-movement-ac401 It sounds like a good idea to me, I know I would be so scared that the baby had stopped breathing and would be checking on them every few minutes, but my husband is worried if we had any false alarms it would be really stressful!


----------



## ickle pand

I've tried a few times to hear it and spent half an hour each time trying without success. Baby did move away towards the end and I struggled to find him/her again so the positioning must've been spot on. I'm definitely going to limit how often I use it or I'll become obsessed. There was no gel with it and I was told KY is a good substitute so I've been using conceive plus we had left over lol! 

I'm not sure about the monitor. We're going to have the baby in with us for at least the first few months, either in our bed or in a crib beside us so I don't think it'd be much benefit.


----------



## Cheryl84

I have borrowed an angel sounds from a friend and can hear him or her after a few mins of moving it around. I use ky or baby oil, both work ok. I use it maybe once a week when I want that reassurance. It's nice between appointments. I have to limit myself though or I'd become obsessed!


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't know baby oil worked too. Can just rub it in afterwards to try and keep the stretch marks to a minimum lol!


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi ladies, so I had my midwife appointment yesterday and after taking my blood pressure and talking to her about the headaches I'm having she sent me straight to the gp who has signed me off work for two weeks. I couldn't even argue as he told me that I need to prevent it happening further down the line and I need to be in a stress free environment. I can't quite believe it, never had a sick note before apart from after my miscarriage. It's all a bit surreal but I understand its totally for the right reasons. On the plus side my baby seems absolutely fine, I heard the heartbeat and she said I'm growing nicely. Have my scan a week on Friday so looking forward to it. X


----------



## ickle pand

Better safe than sorry. Hopefully you get nice weather so you can go for gentle walks. 

Is anyone doing any of the old wives gender tests? I'm going to do the red cabbage one as soon as I can get to Tesco to buy one.


----------



## mummynettles

Did you have high blood pressure as well as the headaches? I've had the odd headache and I mentioned it to my midwife but she said that my blood pressure was fine so she wasn't worried...


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi yes my bp was high and my head has felt like its splitting especially when I had a lot on my plate at my work (i have a really high pressure job-long hours, deadlines, (which i love and has never been a prob before) or at home(my partner has had tests for all sorts as feels unwell) I'm not usually a stressy person but the doctor said that all my symptoms point to needing a relax and to focus on feeling better and keeping calm. 
What is the red cabbage gender test? I may try it! I should know next week if its a boy or girl so can test the old wives tale. X


----------



## ickle pand

You chop up a red cabbage (not sure if it needs to be the whole cabbage), pour boiling water over it, leave it for 10 mins and then drain off the water. The mix equal parts of the water and urine and the colour tells you the gender apparently. Red/pink = boy, blue = girl.


----------



## Cheryl84

Hello ladies. Ickle pand did you do the cabbage test? I haven't yet but keep meaning to buy a red cabbage!


----------



## ickle pand

I've bought a cabbage but I haven't done anything with it yet. For a hectic few days so hopefully I get a chance before it goes off.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. How is everyone doing?


----------



## mummynettles

Hello, I'm good, just had my 20 week scan last week and all went well and we found out we are expecting a little girl!! So so excited!!


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi! I'm good too, we had our 20 week last Friday and the sonographer 'thinks' she's a girl!! Baby was in a very strange position and kept crossing her legs!


----------



## mummynettles

Our sonographer said she "thinks" shes a girl as well but didn't say anything as to why she would "think" it so i wonder if they have to say it that way to cover themselves? Outside the room there were lots of signs about there being a 95%-99% accuracy and they couldn't be held responsible for any incorrect gender predictions!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to you both on all being well and your little girls :)

My scan is on Wednesday but we're staying team yellow.


----------



## Snowleopard79

Woohoo for the girls :)

My scan is Monday, hopefully going to stay them yellow too ( unless I have a moment of weakness in there!!!) 

Convinced its a boy though, not sure why!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I keep saying he and him but I think that's mostly because I don't like saying it. When I picture DH and I with a child it's sometimes a girl and sometimes a boy so that's no use lol!


----------



## Snowleopard79

We had such a miserable inpatient cow of a sonagrapher today, she rushed through the scan so quickly i nearly blinked and missed it, it was so disappointing she was obviously running late and we were the last before lunch. I get they do it all day everyday, but if you don't like doing it do something else :(

She also did a really scary picture of the baby for us. Baby is in a pike position with its feet by its head (which is quite funny) but she has gone into far on face and its just skeleton :( I get a little freaked looking at it

I know the most important thing is baby is all ok which is fantastic, but when it's your first you want to enjoy the whole new process. 

Rant over!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ickle pand

I've got some pics from one of our scans that were face on skull pics. They're a but creepy but at least you can see that everything is symmetrical. Our 12 week scan wasn't great - the woman doing it was rude and barely spoke to us. Thankfully that wasn't the first time we were seeing our baby. Hopefully we don't get her on Wednesday.


----------



## KikiBoo

Sorry you had a bad experience Snow.
Had our yesterday and the lady was lovely thankfully but she had the only screen so I hardly saw anything. She did say we were having a boy though! We are in shock as were fully expecting a girl. It's great but weird to get our heads around  I had to rush out and buy a few blue things to have something tangible. Glad we found out now rather than spend another 4 months convinced its a girl then find out it a boy.
As he was facing my back she couldn't get all the measurements so we need to go back in 3 weeks. Pleased as hopefully I will get to see more of him.
I had to get up 3 times and move about and dance a bit to get him to move but he wasn't having any of it! 
Still can't believe I'm having a son!


----------



## Snowleopard79

Congratulates Kiki on your little man :).

its so funny the positions they get themselves into. It's great you get another opportunity to see him again too, I can't believe next time we see ours will be D day and in the flesh :)


----------



## Cheryl84

It's all just so exciting finding out or not finding out and knowing that the little ones are doing well. Today I kept nipping in and out of the sun as I am working from home so was able to catch some rays. Silly me..... I am in agony and red raw. I feel awful because if I was cooking what was happening to the baby. I had a dress on and really didn't feel the heat. I think pregnancy makes me more likely to catch the sun. Wish I'd thought ahead and put cream on. So annoyed! I've had a vinegar bath and covered myself in moisturiser so I am sat here smelling like a chip shop. Sad times!


----------



## Snowleopard79

Oh no, poor you Cheryl, think you are right. I am fair skinned but still caught the sun last month when it was even that sunny or hot!! I stayed I the shade the whole time when we were on holiday and wore factor 50 when we were out in it as scared of cooking. 

At least you have lots f vitamin D :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats on your boy Kiki!

Ouch Cheryl! I never tan I just stay pale or burn lol


----------



## KikiBoo

Thanks! Getting used to it now but have mild panic attacks whenever I think of the huge responsibility of raising a human!  

I am so glad we decided to find out though as I feel closer to him as I'm able to say "my son" and "him" rather than "it" lol!

Hubby puts Bio oil on my tummy every night and talks to him - it's so sweet and makes me quite emotional!

We went for an hour long walk in the evening sunshine last night around Regent's Park which was great - defo make it a frequent outing  

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## MotorbikeMoma

Hello Ladies, is there room for another here? 
I am somewhere between 21 & 24 weeks (but that's a different story for a different thread!:wacko:) Living in Wales with my o/h, and a menagerie of animals. Just feeling a bit lonely and frumpy atm and would be nice to have a buddy! :shy:


----------



## emeraldmoon

Hi, I'd like to join too. I'm a first time mommy in the Midlands, UK.
Due on Oct 29th :)


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hi Emeralmoon and motorbikemomma welcome to the gang 

How is everyone doing? Nothing much happening my end, although loving that I can feel baby kick so much now and even better as DH has felt it too :) he/she loved it when we wentto see warhorse a theatre - very active :)


Hope you are all well xx


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. Welcome to the group. 

I've been feeling lots of movement too. Even a few kicks about halfway between my belly button and where my bra sits which is higher than I though it'd be. DH keeps missing it though bless him. 

I've got my 24 week MW appointment which is the first one in ages for me and the start of the regular monthly (I think) checks. Can't believe we're all approaching v-day now. Exciting!


----------



## Girly922

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you?

I'm pregnant with my first and due 20th October. I'm really excited, and my OH is amazing. But I'm just feeling a little lonely. Damn these hormones!! 

Would love to get to know you ladies :)


----------



## Snowleopard79

Hi Girly922 

Welcome to the fun, we have same due date and from same part of uk too :)

Xx


----------



## Girly922

Hiya snow :) long time no speak. 

How are you? How're you finding your pregnancy? I can't believe we're nearly at v-day! 

Xx


----------



## Snowleopard79

Lol I thought after I wrote that post that the name was familiar lol. All good here, v day is just round the corner :) :) 

How about you, all good???


----------



## Girly922

All good here too thank you :) 

Can't believe how quick its going!!


----------

